# setting up company email address



## nugy (27 Mar 2007)

Hello all,I am currently setting up a company and was looking for some advice. I would like to have an email address with the company name in it (myname@companyname.ie.) I know that I can use an eircom or gmail address but dont think it looks as good. I dont need a website so am just looking for a cheap option without servers etc.Any advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Dearg Doom (28 Mar 2007)

If you have registered a business name or a limited company you can register a domain name with www.domainregistry.ie and purchase some hosting with the many providers out there. It will be even cheaper to purchase the domain through a reseller and buy their hosting services - but be sure to look at the total costs. You can purchase the domain from one reseller/provider and hosting from another, but in my experience this causes unnecessary difficulties when it comes to making changes. 

This is something my business can assist with if you need, send me a Private Message and we can discuss exactly what you need and get it sorted out.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (28 Mar 2007)

The company I always use is Blacknight. They have one of the best prices I've seen for registering .ie domain names. I'm not 100% sure if you can set up emails with just the domain, I'm sure you'd need some level of hosting but give them a ring and they'll talk you through it.


----------



## amgd28 (28 Mar 2007)

I've used www.letshost.ie and I found them quite responsive and good value I can add any number of email addresses myself (info@company.ie, sales@company.ie etc etc) and have them all coming into my Outlook.
The general cost is less than 50 euro so it won't break the bank for you. 
There are lots of other providers out there, I just selected Letshost at the time, but I'm sure the others are just as good.


----------



## money man (28 Mar 2007)

Have recommended lets host to many people. find them very good and cheap. i like to pay for something when i see the invoice though and they like payment in advance . a word of warning ...dont be late with payment becuase they will cut service first then talk later....otherwise if you have a problem they are readily availabe and quick to respond.


----------



## nugy (28 Mar 2007)

Thanks everyone for getting back so quickly. The costs are much lower than I had anticipated. I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth but why is it so much cheaper to get an address and hosting service than to register directly with domainregistry? Do the hosting company own the rights to the address rather than the company? Is it easy to switch providers in future if my needs change?Thanks again for the advice, now I know that the cost of either option is affordable.


----------



## Dearg Doom (29 Mar 2007)

> why is it so much cheaper to get an address and hosting service than to register directly with domainregistry?



Because volume resellers get discounts on the domain registration fee that you don't get if you register yourself. IMO, €69+VAT is not a big fee to retain full control of of your domain settings.



> Do the hosting company own the rights to the address rather than the company?



No, but they do become the technical contacts and are the only ones who can change things like the name server (as you would need to do when changing hosting companies).



> Is it easy to switch providers in future if my needs change?



It's easier if you register the domain yourself - otherwise you have to ask the reseller to make the changes. Based on a bad experience of registering a domain through a reseller, I personally wouldn't do so again. But then I have the skills to manage this without them, which is not true for everyone. In the same case, when I used a reseller for registration and didn't use them for hosting I had problems receiving mail from other users of that ISP due to some  automatic DNS settings they made that only affected their users.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Mar 2007)

I use Hosting365.ie anytime I've used their support its been quite good.

The interface for controlling everything is very good though.


----------



## nugy (29 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I think that you are right Dearg Doom, the cost of controling the domain is very reasonable. I am going to go with this option and use letshost for hosting. I am amazed that the cost is so low. Thanks again for all the advice.

Nugy


----------



## ShaneRyan (30 Mar 2007)

If you don't mind not having a .ie address, you could go with Servage.

(www.servage.net)

They're based in Germany, and only cost 6.35 per month including a free domain name or transfer.

Full disclosure: I don't work for servage but have web hosting with them.


----------



## RainyDay (31 Mar 2007)

You can use gmail with your own domain name at no extra cost. I didn't set it up myself, so I'm not sure how exactly it is done, but it is definitely possible.


----------



## DublinTexas (1 Apr 2007)

If you don't need .ie and want something free (well actualy there is a small office live banner on the lower right side of your webpage), Microsoft is offering web hosting and e-mail for free:

[broken link removed] 

Easy to set up and easy to maintain.


----------

